

Semicolons in JavaScript are optional (2010) - hnmcs
http://mislav.uniqpath.com/2010/05/semicolons

======
hnmcs
Only reason I posted this was that I got fooled by the brand-new "search"
interface on HN when I was checking if it had been posted before. I got
results for only the past 24 hours, but interpreted it as results for all
time.

------
hnmcs
summary / teal-deer:

Provocative author says: you never need semicolons in JS, so don't feel you
have to use them. Free your mind from the cargo cult. Provocative author
admits that you do need them to get something like this to parse correctly:

    
    
      a = b + c
      (d + e).print()
    

And then recommends using semicolons in this way:

    
    
      a = b + c
      ;(d + e).print()
    

</summary>

Frankly, I'm not persuaded.

